# W on the bottle



## smac64 (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi all

 I have a couple of brown bottles (whisky I think) that have picture of a wrought iron gate with a W on each gate on the concave side of the bottle. It also has a crown with "Trade W mark" on both sides of the bottle. Can anybody tell me a little about these bottles?"

 Thanks


----------



## sodabottle (Aug 29, 2005)

if you post a pic of your bottle that would be helpfull 

 But if the trade mark is just a W it might have came from the Wormser Glass Company (1875-1927) Or Thos. Wightman and Company (1874-1895+)

 Wormser & Company: 
 Pittsburgh 
 The company was started in the 1850s and production continued to the late 1880s or early 1890s. 
 Production included bottles and flasks

 Post A Pic of your Bottle


----------



## sodabottle (Aug 29, 2005)

Check Out the website    



                                  http://www.myinsulators.com/glass-factories/bottlemarks.html

 That Will Help With TrAdemarks


----------



## smac64 (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks I will do that and thanks for the help.


----------

